# Manual for 1983 TravelCraft 34 foot



## jonsonm36 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a repair manual for a 1983 Travelcraft 34 footer. I have a Chevy 454  P30 in her.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Manual for 1983 TravelCraft 34 foot

You can get a manual for the engine and transmission from Chilton's. I highly doubt that you will find anything specific to the RV, as those are rare even for new ones. The best book for that is the RV Repair and Maintenance Manual, from Trailer Life.

http://www.amazon.com/RV-Repair-Maintenance-Manual-Expanded/dp/0934798702


----------



## jonsonm36 (Apr 21, 2010)

RE: Manual for 1983 TravelCraft 34 foot

This manual is great. Thanks.


----------



## hamdave (Apr 28, 2010)

RE: Manual for 1983 TravelCraft 34 foot





> jonsonm36 - 4/19/2010  11:57 AM  Does anyone know of a repair manual for a 1983 Travelcraft 34 footer. I have a Chevy 454  P30 in her.





I have a pdf file for the motorhome chassis that should be good for your model year. I don't have anything on the motorhome itself. Mine is a Damon and I have been 'building' the documentation myself. The mfr 'book' is virtually worthless. You can PM me if you like and I'll send you a copy of the chassis manual.



cheers


----------



## Jplybrand813 (Jul 15, 2022)

hamdave said:


> RE: Manual for 1983 TravelCraft 34 foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I get that PDF FROM YOU?


----------

